# gotta love it



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

this is my brand new $359 radiator from Ames, fan schroud was equally hosed lol
and upon calling them i was told it is the correct radiator and that they do not keep records or the dimensions
:cheers


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

what can I do to correct the 2nd pic?
and still maintain some semblence of " how it's supposed to be?
The drivers side is 1/4'' above the mount.
Now what?
thanks as always


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

send it back and get the correct one.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You are missing the rubber under the upper hold down bracket, and yes, the lower rad outlet is too far outboard. Wrong radiator.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

actually Gee, the rubber thing is there.
my old rad. is 20 1/4 tall, new one is 19 1/2
instead of stopping , my beer drinking dumb ass made it fit.
i moved the bracket over and the fan schroud fits, the tranny lines fit, just the upper bracket wont fit.
im gonna check but im pretty sure I have damaged too many of the cooling fins for them(Ames) to let me return it.
i can fix the fins but fear if I return it thet will send me the same thing or something even worse
sigh..........grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You purchased it from OPG and ya don't think Ames will let ya return it? I don't blame them. LOL... Slow down drink some frothy nerve medicine and reboot. LOL. :cheers


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

it was from Ames lol
and the damage i believe i can fix with patients and a pair of small needle nose or tweezers.
You anyone suggest how to make the bracket fit correctly?
I really dont want to go thru all the hassle of returning it.
The new radiator is 3/4 shorter
appreciate the help


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Try cutting to fit some rubber radiator hoses for the radiator to sit on to build it up from the rad support. Cut to fit the same for the upper support. Last year the guy working on my car lost the upper radiator support rubbers and I was not paying a kings ransom for new ones. I got some radiator hose and cut them and stacked em then affixed the radiator shield. Can't see them anyway. 

If you can see yours you can make it look like art work depending on how fancy you want to get.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

you will need a reworked bracket that doesnt jump up so high. did you use new rubber? the old ones can get smashed pretty flat. is the fan centered in the shroud. you could shim up the bottom somehow so that the top would look untouched if that matters to you.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

buy a radiator fin straightening tool Radiator Fin Straightener and then send it back- first send the pics to customer service and make it clear that this is the WRONG radiator- that looks stupid in there- or the quick fix it to make spacers that fit UNDER the brackets and get longer bolts- I would make alot of noise until they picked this one up and delivered the correct one


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

have new rubber, the shroud is centered an fits well. the AT and rad.hoses are good. only issue really is its 3/4'' too short
aint worth my aggrivation
thanks kind people


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm with Crusty on this one. I've spent uncountable hours doing fabrication work on expensive, "bolt in" and "Correct reproduction parts". I'm fed up with it and you should be, too. This stuff is expensive, and it is money that we should be spending on food and shelter. The fact that this hobby is just that, a hobby, should make the competition for high quality a reality instead of a dream. We need to stop buying crummy parts. AMES is the place I prefer, and I've had nothing but great results with them. If you explain your situation, I'm sure they'll "Make it right".


----------

